# What's copyrights??



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://blog.movies.yahoo.com/blog/4...uty-and-the-beast-rips-off-the-disney-classic


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow. I smell a lawsuit.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hahhahaha. I am SO SURE they can fend off a Disney lawsuit!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The fact they are outside the US maybe an issue. But Disney can be hard core about stuff like this if they want to. Little stuff they may over look but if you are making money with thier stuff welllllllllll. Don't mess with the mouse.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> The fact they are outside the US maybe an issue. But Disney can be hard core about stuff like this if they want to. Little stuff they may over look but if you are making money with thier stuff welllllllllll. Don't mess with the mouse.


apparently they are also ripping off the princess and the frog







and aladdin









Disney almost never lets ANYTHING go, that's why I'm on my 3rd or 4th youtube account, my others got banned because i used Disney music or clips in my videos(to make music videos)

Being outside the us wouldn't be a huge issue I don't think. Disney makes movies outside the us that never even make it to America. That's one reason Tokyo DisneyLand has entire sections of the park devoted to movies we've never heard of.

I also read a while back about Disney suing a preschool for having a Disney cartoon theme mural in the play room of the day care. They were not making money from the mural it was just decoration.

However, while I'm not meaning to go political, Disney has not said a thing about this mickey mouse rip off who is a host on a children's show in the middle east.


----------

